# poop at work/school?



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

so.. will you poop at work at at school? i have a co worker that would rather duct tape it shut rather than go away from his house. we have squat bars too.. upon asking some friends, it seems to be more common than i thought for people to not pinch a loaf at work. so i figured.. hey lets find out what body builders would do!

BTW, DG gave me this thread idea with that unisex thread...

And this thread is also compliments of jasonb


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 25, 2004)

Cute Thread PM,
 Anyways I don't descriminate as long as the restroom is clean.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 25, 2004)

I have never understood why people have issues with going pooh...Reminds me of ShitBreak in American Pie!

Natural Calls.....I go. I'm not gonna hold it till I get home.  Hell no! LOL


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> so.. will you poop at work at at school? i have a co worker that would rather duct tape it shut rather than go away from his house. we have squat bars too.. upon asking some friends, it seems to be more common than i thought for people to not pinch a loaf at work. so i figured.. hey lets find out what body builders would do!
> 
> BTW, DG gave me this thread idea with that unisex thread...
> ...




Tape it shut and run like a mofo for the house!


----------



## david (Feb 25, 2004)

I'll do it in the damn woods (if there was toilet paper around of course) if I HAVE to go.  On the other hand, if that bathroom reeks of a 1,000 shits, toilet filled to the max and their is blood on the walls, then FORGET IT!!

Also, outhouse.... NEVER!!!  (I'd still pick the woods or bushes!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 25, 2004)

Oh....if the toilet is nasty...I'll wait!   I don't need bugs! or critters crawling on my rear!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

I am on a schedule.  Go in the morn and at night.  ALWAYS at home.  But when hunting, I do shit in the woods


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

^agreed!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

oops PM beat me to it, i was agreeing with JLB


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

I try to wait till after schoo and go at home
but when you gotta go, you gotta go

nuff said


----------



## cappo5150 (Feb 25, 2004)

I usually hold off till I get home but in emergencies, work bathroom will do.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

ut oh, whats this!

brb i gotta go "read the M&F paper"


----------



## Jay-B (Feb 25, 2004)

how did i inspire this thread??


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

jasonb not Jay-B.


----------



## Jay-B (Feb 25, 2004)

i thought u were spyin on me, cuz id never lay a turd at work, ud have to pull it outta me


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jay-B *_
> how did i inspire this thread??



I smell a guilty.....oh wait that was me....sorry


----------



## ArduousMeister (Feb 25, 2004)

The only washroom I will use to take a crap in is the one at work and mine at home. And it took me a long time before I could use the work one. I just think of how many nasty asses could have been on that thing before me.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

back


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

Dont whore this too bad "power pussy"


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> back




front


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

what ever do you mean PM


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

Was he talking to you....


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

...you're a dirty whooooore!!! j/k


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

im on the top list so i am a whoooore

your just a wannabe biatch!!!
you aint got nuthin on this (hehe jk)


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

ohhh we shall see .... we shall see   lol


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

i dont think we have to....the numbers speak for themselves


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

Da numbers is gonna change!! lol


----------



## david (Feb 25, 2004)

yeah, and you don't know what Trapisaurus is capable of when it comes to whoring!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

damnit! go look at the numbers now!
PM shot up by 50 posts!!!!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> yeah, and you don't know what Trapisaurus is capable of when it comes to whoring!




hahaha I've got da king of the whores vouching for me!!! thanks brudda....dave has been witness to my whoredness in the past, as I have been witness to his....


----------



## david (Feb 25, 2004)

He must be in the Rock's whore thread!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

DAMN! hes cheating LOL

you cant just post single words, or its not fair
big messages is the real whoring


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

any one can do lots of small messages

but true whores, think of big things to say over and over!

WHORE POWER!


----------



## david (Feb 25, 2004)

Just remember.... you all took second to me when it came to whoring!!!  ALL OF YOU!!!!


----------



## david (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> DAMN! hes cheating LOL
> 
> you cant just post single words, or its not fair
> big messages is the real whoring




then you  probably wouldn't want to go to Thegreatsatan's history of posts, then!  

He's the GReat one word post guy
He's the GReat "Talk to himself only" post guy


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

damn david, i just noticed that you have 24k posts


one word


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

NICE


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

Damn whores... I said dont clog my poop thread


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> DAMN! hes cheating LOL
> 
> you cant just post single words, or its not fair
> big messages is the real whoring




whine whine whine....cheating still ='s winning


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

Seriously, keep it in the RIGHT place...


----------



## david (Feb 25, 2004)

You just noticed??


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Just remember.... you all took second to me when it came to whoring!!!  ALL OF YOU!!!!




I'll be the first to admit that one, poor premiere his thread got hijacked, sorry buddy!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Trap-isaurus *_
> I'll be the first to admit that one, poor premiere his thread got hijacked, sorry buddy!



...

Keep it in "rocks whoring thread" plz


----------



## david (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Damn whores... I said dont clog my poop thread




Oh, is THAT what this thread was originally about?  Now you know the REAL whores took over!


----------



## david (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> ...
> 
> Keep it in "rocks whoring thread" plz




OK, we'll let ya go this time.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

wow i left and then BAM 10 posts LOL


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

not me! im not let him go

he so mean to me!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

you must hijack alot of his threads...


----------



## david (Feb 26, 2004)

He does!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 26, 2004)

If I gotta poop, I gotta poop.  I'll go anywhere, as long as the seat is clean.


----------



## Rob_NC (Feb 26, 2004)

Back to the topic at hand...

I almost NEVER use a toilet other than my own. My shit stinks too bad to subject anyone else to that punishment.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 26, 2004)

hahah

at school


----------



## Brak86 (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I have never understood why people have issues with going pooh...Reminds me of ShitBreak in American Pie!
> 
> Natural Calls.....I go. I'm not gonna hold it till I get home.  Hell no! LOL



a little side-note if i may!....im sure womans bathrooms are on the most part, a lot cleaner than guys' restrooms....then again..how would i kno!?!? ANyways....i never understood how guys could "miss" the toilet and spray all over the seat


----------



## derekisdman (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Brak86 *_
> a little side-note if i may!....im sure womans bathrooms are on the most part, a lot cleaner than guys' restrooms....then again..how would i kno!?!? ANyways....i never understood how guys could "miss" the toilet and spray all over the seat




I dunno about this, my friend works at a grocery store and they make him clean up crap in the bathrooms - he says the girls bathrooms are worse than guys, by a lot.  He says they're disgusting, I won't get into details.


----------



## Brak86 (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by derekisdman *_ He says they're disgusting, I won't get into details.



please dont....ure doing all of us a good favor


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 26, 2004)

I drop a deuce everywhere I feel like.  Why on earth would I want to wait till I get home?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 26, 2004)

all of the girls sections in places, including restrooms, and other places
are always nicer than the guys, and they have furniture and crap...


At my highschool, the guys showers is just a big room and all the guys go and have to shower together...

the girls have seperate showers, with doors and curtains and crap...


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> all of the girls sections in places, including restrooms, and other places
> are always nicer than the guys, and they have furniture and crap...
> 
> ...




Thats so no one can see in when they are having naked wet, hot tickle fights!! Oh you have so much to learn my friend, so much to learn....


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 26, 2004)

nice...
hot tickle wet fights!!!!
Damn, i want to get a girls gone wild movie now! LOL


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

Slumber partys and change rooms thats where all the hot lesbo action goes down dude....I will learn you in the ways of the world!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 26, 2004)

I DONT WANNA LEARN IT!
I WANNA BE IT! (ERR, I MEAN I WANNA BE THERE!)


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

ahhh the young one wants the forbiden fruit, you must first learn the mysterious way of the "lesbo" first!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 26, 2004)

actually i know all about lesbos...
its something called hardcore porn....
just kidding! (or maybe not! you dont know...hehehehe)(or you probably do...err nvm)

I know 2 lesbians


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

really....what are thier phone numbers...? or do they have the same number...?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 26, 2004)

> or do they have the same number...?


hahah no

unfortunately one is my cousin


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

yeaugh, cousin humpin is illegal in Canada, I can't believe you brought that up....sicko!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 26, 2004)

NO focker!!!!

thats why i did this 
i was mad that one of the 2 les is know is my cousin!!

You nasty ass hole!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 26, 2004)

i would never touch a family member you sick bastard sunuvabitch!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

hahahahaha, you brought it up dude, don't get owly cause I called ya on it.....


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 26, 2004)

bull shit!

you didnt read it right you pig-fucker!

But i know you probably get excited over incest

seeing as how you screw yur great granny every night!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

lol, she's a looker what can I say!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)

Ths isnt a flaming thread fucksticks!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 26, 2004)

^fuck branch!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)

Thats right... Fuck BRANCH!  While you are a "smaller" fuckstick!----> small fuckstick


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 26, 2004)

^fuck twig


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

lol, children please...each to a corner!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)

useless...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 26, 2004)

^fuck tooth-pick


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## supertech (Feb 26, 2004)

Hey Mycat and Trap,You guys are hilarious.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 26, 2004)

nah i suck at it tonight, im tired and cant get any inspiration

trap is burning it up tho

he gets sexual energy off his grandmas playboy pic


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by supertech *_
> Hey Mycat and Trap,You guys are hilarious.



Thanks, you wanna be funny too? all ya gotta do is pick on myCAT, it's easy (just like his sister!!)


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Trap-isaurus *_
> Thanks, you wanna be funny too? all ya gotta do is pick on myCAT, it's easy (just like his sister!!)



....
dude thats not funny, my sister died 2 years ago...


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> ....
> dude thats not funny, my sister died 2 years ago...




hmmmm well if she did then my apologies, if she didn't this goes to a whole new level..


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 26, 2004)

NAH IM JUST FUCKIN WITH YA!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

WHOLE NEW LEVEL.....YOU WERE WARNED


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 26, 2004)

YOU AINT GOT NO OTHER LEVEL!
YOU ARE RUNNING AT UR LIMIT!

AND WHATS SAD ABOUT THAT IS THAT I HAVENT EVEN WARMED UP YET!

in fact im going to bed soon...


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> 
> in fact im going to bed soon...



what was that a hint? jesus man back off!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 26, 2004)

OH CMON!
LAST NIGHT YOU WERE SO WILLING!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> OH CMON!
> LAST NIGHT YOU WERE SO WILLING!



You have me and PREMIER really confused buddy!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 26, 2004)

well i was drunk at the time, so its plausible

but i know one thing

i was imagining it was you the whole time


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> well i was drunk at the time, so its plausible
> 
> but i know one thing
> ...




My reaction to this post expressed through smilies;


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 27, 2004)

What time was it there when you posted ur last message? ^^^


It was 12:00 when i posted my last one, so i went to bed, you must be in a zone like 4 hours behind me


----------



## kuso (Feb 27, 2004)

My ass generally only touches my toilet....unless under extreme duress ( eg....hershy squirts )


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 27, 2004)

^sick!


----------



## kuso (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> ^sick!




After sleeping with Traps last night you can pass judgment on NO ONE!


----------



## Flex (Feb 27, 2004)

as far as #2, I get gunshy in public places, so i always have to wait till i'm home.

But as for #1, i'll pee on the alamo


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> After sleeping with Traps last night you can pass judgment on NO ONE!



GEEZ! how does everyone know about us already??


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 27, 2004)

yea too bad his heffer wife got home, or else i'd still be there


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> After sleeping with Traps last night you can pass judgment on NO ONE!




You mean PreMier, you must have not seen the post where I pointed out his mistake....


----------



## kuso (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Trap-isaurus *_
> You mean PreMier, you must have not seen the post where I pointed out his mistake....




I guess to myCATpowerlifts, one asshole looks the same as another


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 27, 2004)

^so true


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I guess to myCATpowerlifts, one asshole looks the same as another




Bastard.....! (My only competition when it comes to wit!)


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 27, 2004)

^LOL
your in denial again!

Heres what you should say
"Bastard! if it werent for that damned frog, I'd have no competition when it comes to wit!"


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> "Bastard! if it werent for that damned frog, I'd have no competition when it comes to wit!"




There i said it


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 28, 2004)

:\ where are you tonight trappy


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> :\ where are you tonight trappy



visiting with family bro...!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 29, 2004)

thats cool
i guess there's more to life than whoring


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 4, 2004)

If I have to go, I'll take a dump just about anywhere.


----------



## Sean0621 (Mar 27, 2004)

Before I joined the marines, I would never go in a public facility, after joining the marines I could go in public if I had to.


----------



## GFR (Jun 4, 2006)

This thread is your best work to date....congrats!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 4, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> This thread is your best work to date....congrats!!



What the fuck were you searching to find this thread?


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 4, 2006)

-----------Ghey Thread Advisory for the sorrounding OC area--------------


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 4, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> -----------Ghey Thread Advisory for the sorrounding OC area--------------



Yes...

Ghey Thread!

(BigDyl has now posted)


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 5, 2006)

Sometimes I will poop like 4 times a day.  I can't be dicking around.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 5, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> This thread is your best work to date....congrats!!


----------



## GFR (Jun 5, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

>


----------



## JOHNYORK (Jun 6, 2006)

i would never poop in school. in 7th grade i had to poop all day it was soo bad but i never dared poop in public toilet that wasnt even a thought i walked to and from school i lived like 1/2 mile away. so at end of day im walking home stopping every few min than going than running cuz u kno how sometimes the pain goes and stops for some reason when u move different well i finally made it home after all day at school having to take this shit and i get to my door and as im opening it and in proces sof running to bathroom i started shitting all over myself after all day hgolding it in.... than in 2nd grade as i was playing jump rope with the girls diarea started running down my legs as i was jumping...


----------

